# G scale PIKO water size?



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Does anyone have a PIKO Durango water tank? Can you tell be the diameter of tank and how tall is this model? Thanks in advance.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I have one of those. Will measure it tomorrow.


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Hi Phaser
I have one and the water tower is 17 1/2 inches high including base to top of round finial. The barrel diameter is 9 1/2 inches in diameter and the roof is approx 11 1/2 inches wide. The hexagonal base is 9 3/4 inches wide with the ladder extension piece is in total 13 inches wide.
Hope this helps
Russell


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks. I have one on the way and I wanted to verify it will fit my situation before it ships.


----------

